# New to the cat family



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just picked up a 2008 Arctic Cat 700 h1 over the weekend. It already as snorkels,lift,tuned programmer,30 backs,2 gorillas and sounds like it has a exhaust but it looks stock.Only has 215 miles!!! From what I can find it has 3.1 gears not sure though? Its been drowned and needs rings I was wondering since these motors are based off the kingquads if I could use rings from it?(Dealer closer to me)

Whats the good and bad with this model Arctic Cat? Any cheap/easy to mods for it?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the cat family !!!! The 08's are Arctic Cat motors. I believe they stopped using the Suzuki design around 06' and started using their own version. There should be a tag hanging on the rear diff that tells you what gears are in it, but I'm almost positive it has the 3.1's in it. With those 30's you might want to look into some clutch work to help the motor not have to work as hard. All in all they are great bikes, but don't expect it to have the power of a v-twin being a single cylinder motor. They are tough motors and very easy to get going again if you drown them, ask me how I know. :rolleyez: LMAO


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

07 was last year with suzukie motor. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. I was under the impression that the difference in the motors was that the suzuki was double over head cam and the cats were not but I guess not(glad I didn't get those zuki rings).
Would it be best to get 3.6 diffs or do some clutching. I saw something on here about locking the secondary will that work on mine and what will it do?


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

The 3.6 will be better, but the clutching will be easier and cheaper. You'll need to do a complete diff swamp to go from 3.1 to 3.6 (pinion and ring, cant shim your ring enough).


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

air dam 1-3 with lighter rollers will give u all u want i have 32s and still have plenty of power


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im pretty sure they didnt start with the 3.1s until around 2010. Check the tags on your diffs, there should be one on there that will tell you. I think that that particular bike has 3.6s. 4.0s on that bike are a waste of money.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

My 2010 has 4.0s


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea yours is a mudpro though. they came with 4.0s until 2010 because so many people were blowing diffs on the mudpros prior to 2011. The 4.0 is a little overkill on low gearing for a motor with that much torque. and the AC diffs are a little on the wimpy side. Im as big an AC fan as anyone on here but they have to do something to beef up their diffs.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

tags say 3.1s


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

as far as a rebuild check out campbell enterprises


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Double post delete this one


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

**First post on MIMB! lol

Anyways, thats a good bike, 07 was last year of the suzuki motor. It seems like that bike should have 3.6s, guess not. I think itd be worth the money to go to 3.6s, they are stronger then 4.0s. I turned skinny/wide 31s in thick mud on my 500, (i have 3.6) I wsnt slinging them but i was crawling. Thats what these CATs are for! haha. Congrats on your new CAT! If you clutch id recommend papa_slap, I hear good things about him..


----------

